# Marmoset as a pet?



## XoxOriptideOxoX

Does any1 have or know if you can keep a marmoset as a pet? and how much space would it need? im not getign 1 any time soon i was just wondering, does any1 have any pics of there eng?


if its wrong section a mod can move it =]


----------



## Moshpitviper

Marmosets like any primates have a complex social structure. It would be cruel and damaging to keep any primate singly. they will require a fair amount of space comprised of an indoor heated enclosure linked to an outdoor enclosure with plenty of things for enrichment. i know some people have had varying degrees of success keeping marmies indoors with UV lights but personally i think there is no replacement for the sun. hope this helps?


----------



## farmercoope

a little bit of back searching and research will tell you most things you need to know on keeping Marms as ''pets''


----------



## Marinam2

Moshpitviper said:


> Marmosets like any primates have a complex social structure. It would be cruel and damaging to keep any primate singly. they will require a fair amount of space comprised of an indoor heated enclosure linked to an outdoor enclosure with plenty of things for enrichment. i know some people have had varying degrees of success keeping marmies indoors with UV lights but personally i think there is no replacement for the sun. hope this helps?




All this is soooo true and i couldnt have put it better myself!! Not to mention that despite their size they can remove your fingers if you upset them!!

Marina


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Will, nice to see you posting outside of the Shelled section mate!
I have a pair of Common Marmosets. They shouldn't be kept singly, as has been said. They do need a large area in which to behave naturally.


----------



## Matt Lusty

Marinam2 said:


> Not to mention that despite their size they can remove your fingers if you upset them!!
> 
> Marina


That is very exaggerated! A marmoset would not be able to 'take you finger off'. It's jaw structure isn't strong enough and it certainly couldn't rip one off:bash: It could scratch and maim badly if upset though.


----------



## Marinam2

It may be exaggerated but they can do serious damage. People under estimate these type of pets because they are small.

Marina


----------



## RepBex

If this Monkey Wanted to they Could Really Cause Damage when they bite we have 4 at my college and they are evil little things 

if you walk to close to the cage they will wee all over you and yes they do aim for you aswell :lol2:


----------



## tina b

my sister had a marmoset for years till it eventualy died of old age...from what i remember about him he was ok most of the time but had the tendency to have real off days where when he was let out he would demolish the house an bite anyone who got in his way...
and no matter how clean the enclosure was the minuite she opened the front door you could smell it.
she herself said after he died she would never consider having another one...they dont really make good pets and dont belong in enclosures in my opinion.


----------



## farmercoope

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Will, nice to see you posting outside of the Shelled section mate!
> I have a pair of Common Marmosets. They shouldn't be kept singly, as has been said. They do need a large area in which to behave naturally.


but what would you class as a large are Colin?


----------



## Matt Lusty

The point I'm trying to make is the exaggeration. Trying to keep the realistic view. I kept and bred marms for a number of years and have seen what they can do if annoyed. Sure the claws are long and sharp, but the teeth will not do the damage.


----------



## Zoo-Man

farmercoope said:


> but what would you class as a large are Colin?


Obviously as large an area as you could offer! The bigger the better!


----------



## farmercoope

so if i couold offer a large parrot cage that would be okay?


----------



## sophs87

i think maybe a room in the house, marmossets usually have a jungle to live in and you want to replace that habitat with a parrot cage.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

farmercoope said:


> so if i couold offer a large parrot cage that would be okay?


Of course not! An aviary is what is needed!


----------



## Zoo-Man

farmercoope said:


> so if i couold offer a large parrot cage that would be okay?


Anyway, you know this, so why are you asking?


----------



## farmercoope

Im asking it because i want to know the size that theyre happy with? I mean to someone large could be 6 foot squared and to someone else it would be acres.


----------



## Zoo-Man

farmercoope said:


> Im asking it because i want to know the size that theyre happy with? I mean to someone large could be 6 foot squared and to someone else it would be acres.


Well dependant on how many marmosets you are housing, but a room-sized aviary would be good.


----------



## tokay

also they tend to piss and wank everyday :lol2:


----------

